
Ask HN: Career advice for data analyst - aakriti1215
Hi! I recently started my career and I work a lot with data (R, SQL). Recently, I&#x27;ve been learning how to code (JS, HTML, CSS). I studied business in school. What kind of skills would you think a young professional entering as a data analyst would need?  Which skills should I develop so that I&#x27;m better suited for the job market?
======
lscore720
That's a great start. I would suggest learning about big data, data science,
machine learning. Depending on your city, you can find reputable and
reasonably priced bootcamps. Otherwise, Coursera courses in any of these
subjects would give you a competitive edge too.

This is not to say you should become a Data Scientist. These skills will just
prepare you to most effectively collaborate with engineers and data scientists
in the tech domain. In interviews, you'll be able to speak to how your data
analysis skills apply to software as opposed to so many data analysts coming
from unrelated industries.

